# How to measure an English girth?



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not sure how to measure either, I always just took my old one to the tack store with me and got one that was smaller/larger as needed


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

I work at a feed store..lol...you measure buckle to buckle.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Buckle to buckle -- awesome! Thank you!


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

No problem!


----------

